# Rockler anniversary sale



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

It started today, and I could really only tell you about what I picked up today. Cherry is usually about 9.60/bdft, but it's down to 3.00/bdft for the next month. 

Don't know if that's a great deal, but I thought I'd share.


----------

